# Hermit crabs in puerto Rico.



## Jacobchinarian (Feb 21, 2011)

I am on a vacation in Puerto Rico and I found a hermit crab that I have been caring for the past few days. I was wondering I I could legally bring him back to Michigan. The airline we will be using is us airways.


----------



## Mat (Feb 21, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I am on a vacation in Puerto Rico and I found a hermit crab that I have been caring for the past few days. I was wondering I I could legally bring him back to Michigan. The airline we will be using is us airways.


No.

Simple answer - you need permits to bring anything live back into the US, and the animals need to pass inspection on arrival.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Mat said:


> No.
> 
> Simple answer - you need permits to bring anything live back into the US, and the animals need to pass inspection on arrival.


Puerto Rico is in the us.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 23, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Puerto Rico is in the us.


No it isn't.  It's a US owned territory, but is not within the US.
Plus, Michigan law specifies that any exotic animal has to have a permit--which, technically you would need to bring it from out of state even, like OH or IL.
It's often ignored, and usually not enforced, but it is on the books.


----------



## Gnat (Feb 25, 2011)

no reason to bring it back. you can get the same crab back home in a pet store. they are all wild caught crabs, they cant be bred in captivity


----------



## Acro (Mar 3, 2011)

"they are all wild caught crabs, they cant be bred in captivity"

Sad, but true...


----------



## Matt K (Mar 4, 2011)

You may find that bringing anything alive in luggage or on person through an airline may go unnoticed, but can bring you shocking consequences if it is discovered- and they get better at finding things every week.  Ask yourself- is it worth the risk?


----------

